# went plant collecting and found this?



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

hi this is my first post and went plant collecting at my local river and this is what i found i hav no idea what it is its really tiny lime green foreground plant i would be grateful if you can help me 
sorry about the bad photo quality


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello mosso, welcome on this board!
The picture is rather blurred, but the plant resembles e.g. Hydrocotyle or Ranunculus. Interesting. But more informations are needed. Where is Your local river? Grew the plant emersed or submersed or both? It would be very helpful if You could find flowers or fruits on the plant (probably on emersed plants in the habitat). When You crush pieces of the plant, do they smell similar to parsley or leaves of carrots (this is the case in Hydrocotyle)?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very interesting plant! I don't have a good guess as to what it may be. Where was this found? (What country/state/etc... ) 

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's Lawn Marshpennywort. It's common in the U.S. so I understand. I think it's a neat plant.


----------



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah im in australia i found in the east coast sort of attached to wood near the banks where its fast flowing so it was submersed oh and they smell like parsley im not worrried about crushing them there tons there 
if Hydrocotyle what sort?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello mosso, 
ok; which state of Australia? Tex Gal thinks it is Marsh Pennywort = Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. But the H. sibthorpioides that I know (see also Plantfinder) has rather rounded leaves, not as deeply lobed as the leaves of Your plant. But I don't know how variable H. sibthorpioides is. I'll try to read up on which Hydrocotyle species occur in eastern Australia. Maybe someone here who knows it? - Mostly flowers / inflorescences are needed for identification of Hydrocotyle species, it would be fine when You find them on the plants on the river.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

Might be H. tripartita, seems to be distributed from Queensland through to Victoria.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful plant. I am supposed to be receiving some that look like your pxs. I'll know if it's the same when I get it. I also noted that the lobes are deep. The person that has this plant thought it's marshpennywort. That is how it was sold to him. It will be interesting to see if it is truly deeply lobed or just variable.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Let us know how well it grows submersed!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello SOLOMON, Your H. tripartita looks very similar to mosso's plant indeed. Are there further species in this area similar to H. tripartita?
Dr. Surrey W. L. Jacobs (National Herbarium, Royal Botanic Gardens, Sydney, NSW 2000, Australia) is an expert for Australian aquatic plants, surely it would be easy for him to identify mosso's plant.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

There are some pictures in this thread http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=11157 (you should all be able to access it, i think?)

Hey Miremonster, have never thought about getting plants properley ID'd at the herbarium. Surrey Jacobs does have a few books on the subject, as does Nick Romanowski, but neither are current.

here is a list of other Hydrocotyle species found in NSW

http://plantnet.rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/c...nswfl&search=yes&namesearch=hydrocotyle&dist=


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks SOLOMON, i can access it; awesome pictures!
That's quite a number of Hydrocotyle spp. in New South Wales. But at least we can exclude H. bonariensis and H. verticillata.
I think once I saw the book from Jacobs in a library.
@HeyPK: on aquariumlife.com PiL writes about H. tripartita: "... quite commonly available amongst hobbyists and grows like jeebus both emersed and submersed." That sounds good. Till now commonly available only in Australia?

@mosso: Is Your river in NSW or in Queensland?


----------



## mosso (Feb 22, 2009)

hey miremonster yeah its in nsw


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's a _Hydrocotyle lemnoides_ in Baensch Volume 3, pages 14-15 that looks very much like it. Please don't hold me to that, as I'm not sure if that's a current name or what part of Australia it's from, etc.


----------

